# Ingersoll quality?



## Reamer

Evening all,

I've been looking at Ingersoll lately and really enjoying their designs. I'd love to pick up a couple but the 'made in China' seems to be a sore point for a lot of would-be buyers.

Does anyone here have experience of them and their build quality and reliability?

Thanks!


----------



## r-macus

I think they used to be a great classic brand. But sadly the stutt has fell away now. Better spec can be had for better prices from a lot of other brands.


----------



## Reamer

r-macus said:


> I think they used to be a great classic brand. But sadly the stutt has fell away now. Better spec can be had for better prices from a lot of other brands.


 That's what I feared. Visually they're some stunning watches at an appealing price point, too.


----------



## vinn

Reamer said:


> Evening all,
> 
> I've been looking at Ingersoll lately and really enjoying their designs. I'd love to pick up a couple but the 'made in China' seems to be a sore point for a lot of would-be buyers.
> 
> Does anyone here have experience of them and their build quality and reliability?
> 
> Thanks!


 if its made in china, can it be a Ingersoll? vin


----------



## Reamer

vinn said:


> if its made in china, can it be a Ingersoll? vin


 Yes. I believe the original company was bought by another and now it's all made in China.


----------



## WRENCH

vinn said:


> if its made in china, can it be a Ingersoll? vin


 The brand Ingersoll is currently owned by Zeon Watches, a British subsidiary of the Chinese company Herald Group. Ingersoll watches are distributed in more than 50 countries.



Reamer said:


> Does﻿﻿﻿ anyone h﻿er﻿e have experienc﻿e o﻿f them and t﻿heir build﻿ quali﻿ty and r﻿eli﻿abili﻿ty?﻿﻿


 @Reamer

Some Chinese watches can be good and reliable. Personally I would look for Ingersoll second hand to obtain one at a more realistic price. Here's a link to some of the movements they use.

http://calibercorner.com/tag/ingersoll/

If you search Google for movement reviews on whatever watch you like, it'll give you an idea of quality and cost of the movement used. For example; A Dixmont Guangzhou DG3836 movement albeit without Ingersoll etched on the rotor, is currently advertised @$24. Quality wise ? it depends on how well the movement/watch is assembled.


----------



## vinn

WRENCH said:


> The brand Ingersoll is currently owned by Zeon Watches, a British subsidiary of the Chinese company Herald Group. Ingersoll watches are distributed in more than 50 countries.
> 
> @Reamer
> 
> Some Chinese watches can be good and reliable. Personally I would look for Ingersoll second hand to obtain one at a more realistic price. Here's a link to some of the movements they use.
> 
> http://calibercorner.com/tag/ingersoll/
> 
> If you search Google for movement reviews on whatever watch you like, it'll give you an idea of quality and cost of the movement used. For example; A Dixmont Guangzhou DG3836 movement albeit without Ingersoll etched on the rotor, is currently advertised @$24. Quality wise ? it depends on how well the movement/watch is assembled.


 just another Chinese import. vin


----------



## Nigelp

The vintage ones are excellent, I had a 1940's one last year which was superbly made. Looking at the new ones and the ones in the past say 20 years they don't look great and are often very cheap second hand. But if you like them go for it. I was looking at one lately for 9 quid which to be fair was the best cosmetic take on a cartier tank i've seen for 9 quid. It was a bit battered and probably 20 years old. So maybe they are ok and can take a bit of punishment.


----------



## Reamer

Really attractive watch. I haven't found any secondhand and it's £320 new, so may just take the chance.


----------



## Steve D70

What do you think about this one?


----------



## Steve D70

Bump


----------



## Stan

Steve D70 said:


> Bump


 Really?

I think you had your answer, the current crop are derivative Chinese watches, however the vintage ones were pioneering.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_G._Ingersoll

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ingersoll_Watch_Company


----------



## Steve D70

Stan said:


> Really?
> 
> I think you had your answer, the current crop are derivative Chinese watches, however the vintage ones were pioneering.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_G._Ingersoll
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ingersoll_Watch_Company


 Sorry I'm new at this and it looks good to me, always better to ask, the guy wants €100 for it, I guess It'd be better spent on something else :mad0218:


----------



## WRENCH

Steve D70 said:


> Sorry I'm new at this and it looks good to me, always better to ask, the guy wants €100 for it, I guess It'd be better spent on something else :mad0218:


 Reliability and after service are the key words for me. I've owned some Chinese watches that have the same movements as fitted to Ingersoll, costing a fraction of the price. They have been reliable to a point, but usually end up in the bin, because they are cheaper to replace than repair. I've seen a few posts elsewhere regarding this offering, apparently a cheap alternative to a Black Bay Bronze. :laughing2dw:










At £430 - £500, and no definitive answer to what part of China the interior working comes from, this is a safer and more "credible" alternative @ £450. With Swiss interior.


----------



## Graham60

I have one Ingersoll, "The Bateman" I01803, seem a solid enough watch, although it doesn't have hacking, think the retail was about £330 - £350, but I got it for £110 on one of Amazon's flash sales a while back. The case is solid and strap is about 4mm thick, more substantial than the Chinese watches I usually get on Ali, it also came in a really nice and well made wooden box. although not worth the retail, think it's well worth the price I paid. So far, pleased with build and reliability, only grumble is the non hacking, which is only a minor pest.

Tried to find what movement is in it, but couldn't find anything concrete, but looking at the pics on caliber corner, and I have to say I'm no expert , but it does looks like a miyota 8215 with a customised rotor and a little decoration to back of movement, maybe someone can confirm or suggest what it might be?


----------



## Always"watching"

Many thanks for starting this this thread, dear @Reamer, keeping me up to date on Ingersoll. The last time I looked at the brand as it was then, not that long ago, the watches seemed to be vastly overpriced when bought new, but hopefully sense has begun to prevail. I would still probably look for heavy discounts if I was considering the purchase of a new Ingersoll watch, quartz or mechanical.


----------



## vinn

are the chinese making a Hamelton wrist watch yet? vin


----------



## Lampoc

vinn said:


> are the chinese making a Hamelton wrist watch yet? vin


 Hameltons, Reloxes, Bertlings... you name it, they make it!


----------



## vinn

Lampoc said:


> Hameltons, Reloxes, Bertlings... you name it, they make it!


 i should have known, i hardly ever buy a new watch. vin


----------



## WRENCH

Lampoc said:


> Hameltons, Reloxes, Bertlings... you name it, they make it!


 Better get that spellchecker chocked.


----------



## JayDeep

They're okay. The brand, once of quality long ago, was resurrected by a Chinese company. They make way overpriced watches of typical Chinese quality. They're worth about half of what they ask for. Don't pay full price, make an offer always, and low ball them! I had one, it was very mediocre, but it worked.


----------



## WRENCH

It would appear that this one, from my previous post,










has a Miyota 821A auto movement, best price I've seen is £395. delivered.


----------



## Graham60

WRENCH said:


> It would appear that this one, from my previous post,
> 
> 
> 
> has a Miyota 821A auto movement, best price I've seen is £395. delivered.


 It's a nice looking watch plus I really like the box it came in, bit of a sucker for nice presentation boxes.

See it was a Limited Edition (125 made), seen a few on ebay but slightly dearer than you found.

Little story about it.

https://usa.watchpro.com/ingersoll-creates-limited-edition-scovill-mark-125th-anniversary/


----------



## WRENCH

Graham60 said:


> See﻿﻿ it was a Limited Edition (125 made), seen a few on ebay but slightly dearer than you foun﻿﻿﻿d.﻿


 Never dealt with them, but here's the link.

https://www.iguanasell.co.uk/products/ingersoll-scovill-radiolite-automatic-watch-bronze-black-leather-i05001


----------



## Graham60

WRENCH said:


> Never dealt with them, but here's the link.
> 
> https://www.iguanasell.co.uk/products/ingersoll-scovill-radiolite-automatic-watch-bronze-black-leather-i05001


 Wish you hadn't posted that link, just a quick scan of their site and I now have a serious urge to get a Frederique Constant Classic Index, they've an 18% off offer, saving £160. It's a watch I've been thinking of getting once my bank balance had recovered from xmas, a few months down the road. better get to bed before I do something silly I might regret in the morning. :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH

Graham60 said:


> Wish you hadn't posted that link, just a quick scan of their site and I now have a serious urge to get a Frederique Constant Classic Index, they've an 18% off offer, saving £160. It's a watch I've been thinking of getting once my bank balance had recovered from xmas, a few months down the road. better get to bed before I do something silly I might regret in the morning. :laugh:


 I'd try and get some feedback on the seller. :thumbsup:


----------



## Graham60

WRENCH said:


> I'd try and get some feedback on the seller. :thumbsup:


 Well I made it through the night resisting the urge, so think my wallet is safe now. :laugh:


----------



## JayDeep

Well, the quality is okay, but not for the prices, that I've seen. $400 for a generic Chinese watch... Yeah, no!!!!


----------

